# Music for Country Wedding Ceremony



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter is getting married in late July and the wedding is being held at a cherry orchard/farm that does weddings. She has chosen to have a DJ but we're having a hard time figuring out music for the ceremony. A lot just seems more suited to a big church wedding than a country wedding under the cherry trees.
Any ideas as far as recessional, etc?

But not really looking for "country music" as in Nashville, etc.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

When I said I do by Clint & Lisa Hartman Black


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG5Z25ker0A]3 Guitars & a Tractor! - YouTube[/ame]

That would be my choice


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

That song CF played on his video. Dolly Partons He is gunna marry me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Not really looking for "country music" like Nashville type music, but something for a wedding in the country. If you get my meaning.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We used this song as background music in a PowerPoint slide show for WIHH's daughter's wedding. IMHO, it would make a great recessional song *IF* you could find someone who could do it justice, especially playing a ukelele.

[YOUTUBE]c9KHo9z86rA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

From this Moment by Shania Twain....

and here's a website with the top 10 country songs that would be perfect, in my humble opinion, at a country wedding in a cherry orchard. 

Top 10 Country Wedding Songs - The Boot


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Not really looking for "country music" like Nashville type music, but something for a wedding in the country. If you get my meaning.


Hi Lisa
I am sorry if I offended you. Was only fooling around. I hope I didn't upset you. I thought about it after and said to myself to be more careful with the jokes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

davel745 said:


> Hi Lisa
> I am sorry if I offended you. Was only fooling around. I hope I didn't upset you. I thought about it after and said to myself to be more careful with the jokes.


Oh gosh...you didn't offend me at all! I was just trying to clarify what I was looking for.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> We used this song as background music in a PowerPoint slide show for WIHH's daughter's wedding. IMHO, it would make a great recessional song *IF* you could find someone who could do it justice, especially playing a ukelele.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c9KHo9z86rA[/YOUTUBE]


Looks like the DJ can just buy the song. Thanks, I'll forward it onto my daughter.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you considered a string quartet or acoustic guitar players that wouldn't play country? There are a lot of pretty classical songs that sound great on string instruments.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank God, I'm a Country Boy! "I was Country when Country wasen't Cool".The Judds have many good songs,especialy "Gandpa".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> Have you considered a string quartet or acoustic guitar players that wouldn't play country? There are a lot of pretty classical songs that sound great on string instruments.


Yes, but there is a lot to wade through online so I thought maybe people here knew of specific music they'd used or heard of to use. 
This is one I've looked at. Pretty!

Acoustic Wedding CD ~ Top Wedding Songs Ceremony Music Downloads Guitar


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Oh gosh...you didn't offend me at all! I was just trying to clarify what I was looking for.


Thanks 

Dave


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not just go with classical stuff? 
We had an outdoor, "country" wedding and that's what we did. But then, DH and I are both music nerds...

Oops! I see I just took too long posting. It's already been suggested.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It seems a little strange to me, using a DJ to do the ceremony music as well as the reception music but that is what they are choosing to do to keep things a little less expensive. Hopefully, it will work out well.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ErinP said:


> Why not just go with classical stuff?
> We had an outdoor, "country" wedding and that's what we did. But then, DH and I are both music nerds...


Classical is great as long as it's not pipe organs and that kind of thing which would sound a little out of place at this particular wedding. Harp or acoustic guitar would probably be best.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This particular daughter used to be a competitive Irish step dancer. I should look for some Celtic type music and she could jig or reel down the aisle.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Thank God, I'm a Country Boy! "I was Country when Country wasen't Cool".The Judds have many good songs,especialy "Gandpa".


"Thank God I'm a Country Boy" might be a good choice for later. The groom is from a longtime Colorado farming family.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Yes, but there is a lot to wade through online so I thought maybe people here knew of specific music they'd used or heard of to use.
> This is one I've looked at. Pretty!
> 
> Acoustic Wedding CD ~ Top Wedding Songs Ceremony Music Downloads Guitar


I used the O'Neil Brothers version of Air on the G String for the walk down the aisle. For the time period when people were being seated I used various suites from Handel's Water Music. We left the ceremony playing an upbeat instrumental of Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I love that clip, Cabin Fever! Hope she finds some non-country music for the ceremony! Lovely idea!


----------



## shilshole (Apr 10, 2005)

I Swear by John Michael Montgomery, that has a cross over version by another group.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> I used the O'Neil Brothers version of Air on the G String for the walk down the aisle. For the time period when people were being seated I used various suites from Handel's Water Music. We left the ceremony playing an upbeat instrumental of Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring.


This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for! I found the O'Neil Brothers on iTunes and their music is lovely. I will send it on to her. 

Was the upbeat version of "Jesu" also by O'Neil brothers?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for! I found the O'Neil Brothers on iTunes and their music is lovely. I will send it on to her.
> 
> Was the upbeat version of "Jesu" also by O'Neil brothers?


It was 6 years ago. Sorry, I can't remember.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Classical is great as long as it's not pipe organs and that kind of thing which would sound a little out of place at this particular wedding. Harp or acoustic guitar would probably be best.


Ours was trumpet and violin... Classical for organ is kind of hard to come by. :shrug:


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> This particular daughter used to be a competitive Irish step dancer. I should look for some Celtic type music and she could jig or reel down the aisle.


Celtic Woman has some lovely recordings that would be great for weddings, imo.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPiCVuSOzmI]Celtic Woman - A New Journey - The Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ErinP said:


> Ours was trumpet and violin... Classical for organ is kind of hard to come by. :shrug:


I don't know why it would be. The organ was one of the major instruments in classical music and much of it was written for the organ. Mozart called it "the King of instruments".


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

True. But do some looking around. It's harder to find music for organ, particularly secular. 

I would assume it's simply because of commonality of other instruments vs. the not-so-common organ.
Mozart, for example, wrote 30some piano concertos, 40some violin concertos and sonatos, another couple dozen pieces for string quar/quintets, (not to mention a hundred other assorted symphonies, operas, dances, etc.) and in comparison, only about a half-dozen pieces specifically for organ. Though of course some of his Mass and church music also included the organ, it still wasn't the bulk of his work... :shrug:


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Annie's Song by John Denver. I love the lyrics but just played on a Harp would be beautiful.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here, There, and Everywhere by the Beatles, Songs of Life, Neil Diamond, and follow me by John Denver.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]QgaTQ5-XfMM[/YOUTUBE]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaTQ5-XfMM&feature=g-logo]Christina Perri -- A Thousand years (Piano/Cello Cover) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]



[YOUTUBE]dfRtPbBFoGg[/YOUTUBE]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfRtPbBFoGg&feature=relmfu]David Guetta - Without You ft. Usher (Piano/Cello Cover) ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay...I'll bite. Why is there a Palmetto State Armory ad in my original post?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Okay...I'll bite. Why is there a Palmetto State Armory ad in my original post?


I noticed that this morning too. Every first post on each thread has an advertisement.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> I noticed that this morning too. Every first post on each thread has an advertisement.


Post #31 has one too. I hope this isn't a new feature.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I see Cheaper than Dirt ads in Posts #1 and #31


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I see Cheaper than Dirt ads in Posts #1 and #31


Looks like the ads keep changing. It appears to be all throughout HT.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Looks like the ads keep changing. It appears to be all throughout HT.


See ==> Homesteading Today - Announcements in Forum : Homesteading Questions


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A little off subject, but after the bride and groom share the first dance at the reception, it is typically Daddy's turn to share the next dance with his daughter. Have the DJ play this song for the Father/Daughter dance.....

*Tissue Warning!*

[YOUTUBE]ab4VRWX8y1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

With this Ring


This is the lyrics I had at mine wedding.... Caution I think it is a tear jerker...have hankie near by

It is by Duawne Starling ( who a Christian singer) .... http://www.gugalyrics.com/DUAWNE-STARLING-WITH-THIS-RING-LYRICS/353590/ 


This is on you tube....by Duawne Starling
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE1dSwxzAfw&feature=related[/ame]

RHT


----------

